# I saw this video I had to post it !!



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Gosh I want one of these little blue teddy bears sooo bad. They are sooo cute 

YouTube - UKC'S MOST WANTED: VIPER X BAMBI PUPS

I can't wait to get another puppy lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are cute little pups.I must say that apbt,amstaff,and bully puppies are some of the cutest most huggable pups I've ever seen.
Does that kennel have a website?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very cute, but I can't get through a whole 6 minutes.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't watch the whole 6 minutes either


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I didnt watch the whole 6 minutes either but I freaking love them little things. I love their fat faces and wrinkles I can't get enough of it


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

dixieland said:


> They are cute little pups.I must say that apbt,amstaff,and bully puppies are some of the cutest most huggable pups I've ever seen.
> Does that kennel have a website?


They were trying to sell them on the Bully board and I liked the fact both parents are show quality type Bullies. The pups came out looking amazing, I am sure they weren't health tested but I just posted it for the cuteness factor lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

that 2nd blue pup is the cutest , I want him <3


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> that 2nd blue pup is the cutest , I want him <3


The one with the super chubby face?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Male #3 is my favorite I absolutely love his head and he has a nice straight front.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes the super chubby face I love it lol , just wanna squish it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

2 problems i have.. 1. it appears like they are breeding for color, maybe not but it seems that way and 2. they advertise on youtube.. For me, thats a fail and move on.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> 2 problems i have.. 1. it appears like they are breeding for color, maybe not but it seems that way and 2. they advertise on youtube.. For me, thats a fail and move on.


DUde there is many problems with it, they posted a link on another site with more info. I am not trying to decipher what they were trying to do with the dogs, they are show Bullies. The dad is blue the mom is black and tan. I just think the pups are adorable, nobody is talking about the their hip scores, or performance titles lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> DUde there is many problems with it, they posted a link on another site with more info. I am not trying to decipher what they were trying to do with the dogs, they are show Bullies. The dad is blue the mom is black and tan. I just think the pups are adorable, nobody is talking about the their hip scores, or performance titles lol


Yeah i know but im not going to act like its okay what their doing either, it aggravates me. lol Not trying to burst your enjoyment or the thread just stating how i feel. Puppies are cute but i wont act like its okay, just another BYB trying to get rich.

Are you wanting a bully or just another puppy?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Yeah i know but im not going to act like its okay what their doing either, it aggravates me. lol Not trying to burst your enjoyment or the thread just stating how i feel. Puppies are cute but i wont act like its okay, just another BYB trying to get rich.
> 
> Are you wanting a bully or just another puppy?


I see your point and trust me I feel the same way. I just thought the pups were freaking adorable that's it.

I am not in the market yet but I have couple of options and routes I can go. I got couple of dog types in my head either staffords and tested stock bandogs in my mind at this moment. I know couple of people with very nice specimens from those groups. I have my first baby on the way so I have a lot to deal with right now, but once we have the baby taken care of and we move to our new place my wife says I can get any dog I want


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

There are issues with these breeders obviouslty but just curious where you get the impression they breed for color off that video? the parents arent both blue one is a nice tri, there are some blue pups in the litter , do you judge off because there are blue pups they must be breeding for color? just curious KM.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> I see your point and trust me I feel the same way. I just thought the pups were freaking adorable that's it.
> 
> I am not in the market yet but I have couple of options and routes I can go. I got couple of dog types in my head either staffords and tested stock bandogs in my mind at this moment. I know couple of people with very nice specimens from those groups. I have my first baby on the way so I have a lot to deal with right now, but once we have the baby taken care of and we move to our new place my wife says I can get any dog I want


I know your a huge Bandog admirer based on some other posts i've seen of yours but have you ever owned one or been around the breed long enough to understand what you'd be involved with? I talk to people frequently about the breed and Myles and its not for a novice dog owner. I don't know what youve had prior to now or what your hands on experience is like but even owning APBT's for several years its a completely different animal to handle and own responsibly. To some respect they are a great deal more involved and a lot more work than an APBT if they are well bred.

Not trying to steer you away or anything, its just not a breed i recommend to anyone unless they are serious and know exactly what their doing and have purpose of getting one since they are by no means "just a family pet"


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> I know your a huge Bandog admirer based on some other posts i've seen of yours but have you ever owned one or been around the breed long enough to understand what you'd be involved with? I talk to people frequently about the breed and Myles and its not for a novice dog owner. I don't know what youve had prior to now or what your hands on experience is like but even owning APBT's for several years its a completely different animal to handle and own responsibly. To some respect they are a great deal more involved and a lot more work than an APBT if they are well bred.
> 
> Not trying to steer you away or anything, its just not a breed i recommend to anyone unless they are serious and know exactly what their doing and have purpose of getting one since they are by no means "just a family pet"


I had couple giant visitors in my home for a few days (fostered a Cane Corso, Presa) and I also helped my brother raise his Hybrid American Bulldog. I did not like the Corso at all and the Presa was awesome. The breeders I talk to select for specific traits that enable the dog be an excellent family dog, it is obvious that these dogs do not like strangers but the breeders I talk to select for low rank drive dogs and I really like that.

Depending on the property I move to and the scenario I would decide on what's best.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> I had couple giant visitors in my home for a few days (fostered a Cane Corso, Presa) and I also helped my brother raise his Hybrid American Bulldog. I did not like the Corso at all and the Presa was awesome. The breeders I talk to select for specific traits that enable the dog be an excellent family dog, it is obvious that these dogs do not like strangers but the breeders I talk to select for low rank drive dogs and I really like that.
> 
> Depending on the property I move to and the scenario I would decide on what's best.


Thats not a Bandog then, the breed is specifically bred for work. You take that out of the picture and your breeding low drive and to be a pet only than its just a mix. The entire point of owning a Bandogge is to have a superb working dog, take that away and just leaving an excellent family dog and low drive than you are just buying a mutt. The Bandog already isn't a purebred the way most people think of a purebred being, take the purpose out of it than it might as well be a shelter dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I loved the puppies but that music, really? I mean jeesh they are cute little puppies, some equally cute music would have been so much better lol. Not that I don't like the song, just umm doesn't make me think of puppies hahaha


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Thats not a Bandog then, the breed is specifically bred for work. You take that out of the picture and your breeding low drive and to be a pet only than its just a mix. The entire point of owning a Bandogge is to have a superb working dog, take that away and just leaving an excellent family dog and low drive than you are just buying a mutt. The Bandog already isn't a purebred the way most people think of a purebred being, take the purpose out of it than it might as well be a shelter dog.


Do you understand what rank drive means ? I highly doubt it if you are making an assumption that a low rank driven Bandog is just a pet lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Do you understand what rank drive means ? I highly doubt it if you are making an assumption that a low rank driven Bandog is just a pet lol


High rank drive is a PITA. You will end up being the dogs pet lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> High rank drive is a PITA. You will end up being the dogs pet lol.


At least me and you are on the same page Freddy. Not for nothing you live with a dog like that every day lol so I am sure you know what it's like first hand.

Having Google these days I am sure KM can find what it means, but I want to hear his opinion if that is a trait he desires in a dog.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> At least me and you are on the same page Freddy. Not for nothing you live with a dog like that every day lol so I am sure you know what it's like first hand.
> 
> Having Google these days I am sure KM can find what it means, but I want to hear his opinion if that is a trait he desires in a dog.


Yea- you need to be firm but not harsh. Like boot camp and be prepared for pulling rank to happen every so often. It happens to me about once a month or two over the last 6 months. Being harsh would get the  bitten out of you lol. But we are making progress. Everything has gotten toned down alot. :clap:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw a couple at Petco two weeks ago that had rescued an "abused" GSD dog. The dog had two harnesses on, a haltie and muzzle lol the dog was trying to go after everything and everyone, the guy kept hitting the dog on its side lol I could tell the dog didn't like that one bit and he was trying to get back at the guy. I can count the days when that dog turns around and bites one of them for hitting it lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I saw a couple at Petco two weeks ago that had rescued an "abused" GSD dog. The dog had two harnesses on, a haltie and muzzle lol the dog was trying to go after everything and everyone, the guy kept hitting the dog on its side lol I could tell the dog didn't like that one bit and he was trying to get back at the guy. I can count the days when that dog turns around and bites one of them for hitting it lol


Only a matter of time. You ever see the size of them teeth? Lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank ya sadie..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Quick Guns Sadie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

